# edging material for base rock and patio pavers



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

*should dig a big hole...*

You should really dig out the dirt to keep the sub base contained in the confined area.... if you choose to raised the bed and therefore the final surface.... you save on the digging but you need to work on the edging like you are thinking about now.... if this is the route to go... I would choose those retain wall building blocks (example: Allan block) to build the edging... as you need strong structure to hold the final subbase/resulting surface pavers...etc. you kind of building a mini-retaining wall....

I hope you have access a subbase material called HPB (High preformance bedding) at your location, I am using it and it is great and simple... a revolutional invention in landscape industry I say....

As per eding to keep the pavers.... if you use retain wall system there you don't need that... if not... I have the same situation and thinking about using those plastic strips with 10" nails... then cover the trench with some decorating rocks or mowing curbs or just dirts and then grasses...

Another option is to use concrete for edging which I am also considering...


----------

